# فرصة للبيع تمر خلاص أشيقر مكنوز (فاخر ) بسعر مغري



## مسوقة26 (20 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
فرصة للبيع تمر خلاص أشيقر مكنوز (فاخر ) بسعر مغري 
سعر الكرتون 175 ريال ، يتضمن 8 كيلو 
صورة التمر 









ملاحظة : السعر غير شامل تكلفة الشحن للمناطق البعيدة
للطلب اتصل على الرقم الآتي : 0536670866​


----------

